# Is bitework optional?



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

What is the best way to work a dog that is high in defense and will engage a man without equipment but is not really very interested in biting a sleeve? The dog loves playing with a tug, and is high in prey. Has foundation training using the Flink's method of building drive. OB and control is solid. Is for PP. Has innate desire to protect owner and property so is bite training really necessary? In the heat of the moment does it really matter where dog bites?

Thanks.

Best Regards,
Debbie


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you know the dog will bite? Has he bitten before?

Bite training does alot more than just teach a dog to bite, because dogs know how to bite, it's not rocket science to them, everything a dog does involves their mouth. The training is about giving the dog practice, teaching the dog how to fight, teaching the dog they can overcome stress and pain. If the dog will bite a man for real, but won't bite a decoy with a sleeve, find a better decoy.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Mike,

Yes, I know the dog will bite.

A good decoy is the problem and I do understand the purpose of training. I just can't find anyone within a reasonable driving distance that I trust to work my dog. Am considering someone that does some training with the local police depts. Hopefully, this will work out. If not, we will just keep doing what we're doing....... hangin out having fun! :lol: 

Thanks for your reply.
Debbie


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

Debbie High said:


> What is the best way to work a dog that is high in defense and will engage a man without equipment but is not really very interested in biting a sleeve? The dog loves playing with a tug, and is high in prey. Has foundation training using the Flink's method of building drive. OB and control is solid. Is for PP. Has innate desire to protect owner and property so is bite training really necessary? In the heat of the moment does it really matter where dog bites?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Wow, seems like your dog has it, but unless you work it for PP as you intended, you'll never know. Knowing that your dog will bite for real, why don't you simulate actual PP workouts. You may want to start with ambush workouts, work out your moves given such situations. Give the perp a warning to back off while commanding your dog to watch him. The perp will be out there just to menace you. No bitesuit on. No bites yet. Observe your dog. I want to hear those teeth clacking as perp makes a forward move. This time the decoy is not a helper. Make it as real as possible. 

You may also want to know if your dog indicates a threat from a distance. Then make your choice to run for safety, or engage. The workout can be made anywhere; parking lots, wooded areas or any areas where your workout will be valid. 

What if that perp wants to skin you alive? What if there's 2 of them, How about 3? It's just limitless depending on your imagination what a hostile situation for you will be.

In short, the work itself is your training and the work done is your reward. You will see failures, then you know where you need to work your dog. Without failures, no work need to be done.

Just a recommendation. It's just a start, and only if it does make any sense to you... 

Best regards...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Debbie, is this the same dog you had at the Flinks seminar a couple of years ago? 
I have no doubt whatsoever that dog will bite for real.  
What about muzzle work? 
Just a thought since I know next to nothing about PPD work.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Bob, 

Yep, the same one. She really is just the best buddy I could ever have, is great in the house and gets along well with all of my other animals. Is quite protective of me(husband to a degree) and our property. I have had some really good help with her but, the helpers I trust just live too far away. Just know that bad decoying could be a real disaster. As Jose suggested some real-life training situations just may work for us! We'll try a few things and see how it goes.

Regards,
Debbie


----------

